# draconian - töre koyan — [Etymology]



## ancalimon

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=draco&searchmode=none


> draconian
> 
> 
> 1876 (earlier Draconic, implied from 1640s), from Draco,  Greek statesman who laid down a code of laws for Athens 621 B.C.E. that  mandated death as punishment for minor crimes. His name seems to mean  lit. "sharp-sighted" (see dragon).



Bir kaç ay önce dragon sözcüğünün kural koyucu, zorba insan gibi bir anlamı olup olmadığını araştırıyordum. (Kazıklı Voyvoda'ya da Dragon deniyormuş) Bana  "töre koyan" ı çağrıştırıyordu ve ben Tyran-Dragon gibi sözcüklerin "Türk" ile ilgili olabileceğini düşünüyordum. Sonuçta Avrupa'da Türk sözcüğü de ayrıca zorba olan insan, milletinin malını çalan biriktiren kişi gibi anlamları var. Ejderhalarda aynen zorba yaratıklar ve milletinin malını çalıp kendi evlerinde biriktirmekle meşhurlar.

Şans eseri biraz önce "Dracon" sözcüğünün milattan önce 621de Atina'da kanunları düzenleyen kişinin adı olduğunu öğrendim. Bu kanunlar da oldukça zorba kanunlar imiş.

Ne düşünüyorsunuz? O yıllarda Atina'da Türkçe var olmuş olabilir mi? Size de çağrıştırıyor mu?


----------



## TekYelken

ancalimon said:


> .... Ejderhalarda aynen zorba yaratıklar ve milletinin malını çalıp kendi evlerinde biriktirmekle meşhurlar.




???


----------



## ancalimon

TekYelken said:


> ???



Efsanelerde


----------



## Melaike

ancalimon said:


> http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=draco&searchmode=none
> 
> 
> Bir kaç ay önce dragon sözcüğünün kural koyucu, zorba insan gibi bir anlamı olup olmadığını araştırıyordum. (Kazıklı Voyvoda'ya da Dragon deniyormuş) Bana  "töre koyan" ı çağrıştırıyordu ve ben Tyran-Dragon gibi sözcüklerin "Türk" ile ilgili olabileceğini düşünüyordum. Sonuçta Avrupa'da Türk sözcüğü de ayrıca zorba olan insan, milletinin malını çalan biriktiren kişi gibi anlamları var. Ejderhalarda aynen zorba yaratıklar ve milletinin malını çalıp kendi evlerinde biriktirmekle meşhurlar.
> 
> Şans eseri biraz önce "Dracon" sözcüğünün milattan önce 621de Atina'da kanunları düzenleyen kişinin adı olduğunu öğrendim. Bu kanunlar da oldukça zorba kanunlar imiş.
> 
> Ne düşünüyorsunuz? O yıllarda Atina'da Türkçe var olmuş olabilir mi? Size de çağrıştırıyor mu?



Uçuk bir teori.Sunduğunuz kanıtlar son derece yetersiz kanımca


----------



## ancalimon

Buna benzer degisik degisik hikayeler var. Örneğin Gordion denen kisinin adını bir yere vermesi ve bu yerin "kördüğüm" ile anılması. Bakınız: Gordion Knot.  (açılması çok zor düğüm, çözümü imkansız bir durum)


----------



## Black4blue

Hmm. Bu Gordion-kördüğüm gayet yakın duruyor. Yine de kesin bir şey söylemek zor olur. Bu tip şeyler genelde hayal kırıklığı yaratıyor. *Seri* kelimesinin *sermek*ten geldiğini sandığımda olduğu gibi  Türkçede uzun i'nin olmadığını fark ettiğimde kelimenin Fransızca kökenli olduğunu çoktan öğrenmiştim


----------



## Melaike

ancalimon said:


> Buna benzer degisik degisik hikayeler var. Örneğin Gordion denen kisinin adını bir yere vermesi ve bu yerin "kördüğüm" ile anılması. Bakınız: Gordion Knot.  (açılması çok zor düğüm, çözümü imkansız bir durum)



Türkçe ''Kördüğüm'' kelimesinin kökenini araştırdınız mı ?


----------

